# Re-doing lanscaping beds



## MrBC (May 5, 2021)

Hi all. Re-doing my plant beds around the house. Currently its mulch. When the house was build ~6 yrs ago, landscape fabric was used under the mulch. I'm leaning that that should never have been done, although its so very common. We are planning on adding landscaping around the back of the house where we have a patio, and around a detached garage. Trying to make the outdoor space more enjoyable and the added landscaping will create a bit of a barrier for some privacy on the patio. We are considering switching to "terra rock." Not sure of other names, but it's small-ish brown rock the looks like mulch. I'm finding a lot of conflicting info in my research. 

Part of me is inclined to rip out the old fabric and replenish the mulch, though the weeds are really aggravating. I know that mulch is supposed to control weeds, but how? The lower layers become soil for the weeds. I realize I likely need to get out there more often to pull/rake them out and stay on top of my centipede grass that likes to creep in there too. I do like the idea of keeping the mulch so that the soil stays healthy, although we are on a hill and the direction of prevailing winds scours out mulch in some areas.

If I go with rocks, I figure I can tear out the old fabric (Its torn in many places and needs to go anyway) and rake/level out the existing mulch to keep organic material to absorb water and put down new fabric (better quality) over that for the base for the rocks. I'm told the fabric is needed under the rocks so that they all don't eventually get buried. I'd like to reduce the maintenance of the beds, but also address the wind issue and wash out issue in heavy rain, as well had hopefully make it easy to clean up clippings from the bushes (leaf blower at low speed) Does this plan seem reasonable? I appreciate any advice and insight. Thanks.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

This site is for professional contractors and tradesmen.

Visit www.diychatroom.com for further assistance.


----------

